# >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MKV SLAM XL GROUP BUY <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*The BAG RIDERS group buy has 0 spots left.*
FREE SHIPPING to the lower 48 states for all group buy bag orders. 
We are now including rear shocks with the rear bag kits. 
SLAM FRONTS *- $650.00* 
SLAM REARS *- $400.00*
These kits are *IN STOCK* and ready to ship! 
THE GROUP BUY IS OVER. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:32 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MKV SLAM XL GROUP BUY << ([email protected])*

no love for the mk4?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MKV SLAM XL GROUP BUY << (neonhor)*

PMed


----------



## mk2 3.2turbo (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MKV SLAM XL GROUP BUY << ([email protected])*

I have ordered mine, Will is a great guy to deal with and i cant wait til they are here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For Bagriders


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MKV SLAM XL GROUP BUY << (mk2 3.2turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 3.2turbo* »_I have ordered mine, Will is a great guy to deal with and i cant wait til they are here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For Bagriders

x2
Bagriders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MKV SLAM XL GROUP BUY << (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 3.2turbo* »_I have ordered mine, Will is a great guy to deal with and i cant wait til they are here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For Bagriders

Much appreciated Tony. I think you'll love the kit
















_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
x2
Bagriders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 














Thanks Jason


----------



## stinky (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MKV SLAM XL GROUP BUY << ([email protected])*

i see you got my kit shipped out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MKV SLAM XL GROUP BUY << (stinky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stinky* »_i see you got my kit shipped out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Indeed







check your email.

*We now have 3 sets left!*


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MKV SLAM XL GROUP BUY << ([email protected])*

Wills the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stinky (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MKV SLAM XL GROUP BUY << (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyOtherCarHasA5.0* »_Wills the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yes he is








again, Will thanks for all the help putting my system together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

*We now have 3 sets left!*


placed the order this morning.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Just ordered a set! Goodbye clunk's.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

my fronts getting in this week, bump for a great guy and great help!!!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Alexvr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04grocerygetter (Mar 29, 2009)

any pics on b5.5 passat wagon?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (04grocerygetter)*

*The group buy is now closed.*
Thanks to everyone who ordered. We are putting the rest of these kits in the mail right now















If you have any questions, please PM me. 

_Quote, originally posted by *04grocerygetter* »_any pics on b5.5 passat wagon?

PMed


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wtf how long was it 20 minutes?
i have a buddy who would have loved to run these


----------



## mcrussian04 (Apr 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

mk4 love x2


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mcrussian04)*

there's another thread for the mk4 struts.


----------

